# the best free VPN service?



## josin (Sep 13, 2012)

as the title says i want to know which Vpn service is best in speed and privacy? I am currently switching between cyber ghost vpn and security kiss tunnel.
any info/advice ?


----------



## suman21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dreamhost.com

I am using it and it gives you flexibility to change memory, bandwidth accordingly so what you pay for VPN is as per demand. Its good in sense - value for money.


----------



## aumshah (Sep 28, 2012)

proXPN is a free, cross-platform VPN service that focuses on securing the communication and preventing ISP logging system and other external sources from checking the websites you visit. It provides strong encryption to secure the data transmission, and has the ability to protect almost all types of connections including DSL, 3G and cable internet. proXPN also works on smart phones that support PPTP VPN service including iPhone, iPod and Windows Phone.


----------



## josin (Sep 29, 2012)

aumshah said:


> proXPN is a free, cross-platform VPN service that focuses on securing the communication and preventing ISP logging system and other external sources from checking the websites you visit. It provides strong encryption to secure the data transmission, and has the ability to protect almost all types of connections including DSL, 3G and cable internet. proXPN also works on smart phones that support PPTP VPN service including iPhone, iPod and Windows Phone.



thanks for the info, i will try it asap.


----------



## RahulB (Dec 1, 2012)

How about Ultrasurf, I think it is the best, depends upon users but has no usage limits.

Ultrasurf - Free Proxy-Based Internet Privacy and Security Tools


----------



## Akintex (Jan 17, 2013)

aumshah said:


> proXPN is a free, cross-platform VPN service that focuses on securing the communication and preventing ISP logging system and other external sources from checking the websites you visit. It provides strong encryption to secure the data transmission, and has the ability to protect almost all types of connections including DSL, 3G and cable internet. proXPN also works on smart phones that support PPTP VPN service including iPhone, iPod and Windows Phone.



thanks .


----------



## Daniel Adam (Jan 17, 2013)

RahulB said:


> How about Ultrasurf, I think it is the best, depends upon users but has no usage limits.
> 
> Ultrasurf - Free Proxy-Based Internet Privacy and Security Tools



how to use ultrasurf using Mozilla Firefox? i've used it in internet explorer, but i want to know how it works in Mozilla firefox.

please reply


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2013)

Proxpn is one of the good ones. I use it for desperate purposes.


----------



## SunE (Jan 18, 2013)

Use GProxy Tool 1.65 firefox add on for using Ultrasurf with firefox.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 2, 2013)

Use VPNBOOK VPN

VPNBook | 100% Free VPN Service - OpenVPN and PPTP


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Use VPNBOOK VPN
> 
> VPNBook | 100% Free VPN Service - OpenVPN and PPTP



Is the free VPN works without any unwanted advertisement?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2013)

i will never suggest a free vpn service(or even paid vpn unless absolutely sure) to login into important account logins/online banking etc type of activities.you may read this article for some idea about the level of anonymity provided by various vpn services(including paid ones).it is an old artcile but does give an idea about vpn services claims of anonymity.
Which VPN Service Providers Really Take Anonymity Seriously? | TorrentFreak

btw vpnbook works fine with no ads.


----------

